# Wie findet ihr die neue PCGH MOBILE Homepage?



## SolidBadBoy (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

nachdem PCGH seit dieser Woche mit ihrer Homepage für mobile Geräte wie den Smartphones präsens ist, möchte ich eure Meinung zum Thema wissen!

Kommt ihr zurecht mit der neuen Seite oder bevorzugt ihr noch die Desktop Variante?


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. Juli 2010)

Diese automatische weiterleitung stößt mir sehr sauer auf, ich will in der mittagspause von meinem blackberry aus die news aus dem newsletter lesen und komme gleich auf diese minimalistische mobilseite
Die größten minuspunkte aus meiner sicht:
- Kein link zu den kommentaren im forum
- man wird automatisch weitergeleitet, ob man will oder nicht
- Die mobilseite braucht bei mir fast so lange wie die desktop seite um sich aufzubauen

Einziger pluspunkt ist, dass weniger werbung da ist

Mein verbesserungsvorschlag wäre statt der automatischen weiterleitung eine zwischenseite zu machen auf der man zwischen der mobil und der desktop variante auswählen kann


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich dir sehr recht geben! Zumindest finde ich es voll ärgerlich das ich erst über die Google Suchmaschine in das Forum reinkomme 

Ich hoffe das mal hier die PCGH Mods das sehen und es dringest weiter leiten 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## herethic (7. Juli 2010)

[x]Keine Ahnung, da ich kein mobiles Gerät besitze


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. Juli 2010)

Vllt liegt es nur an meinem handy, aber bei vielen artikeln kommt eine fehlermeldung von wegen xml erwartet ";"


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Juli 2010)

also ich find die seite wie gesagt völlig okey nur halt sollte man uns die möglichkeit geben auch auf die richtige Main zu kommen! das selbe problem hat man bei facebook auch da kommt man nur auf diese bescheidene moblie website 

ich glaub ich mach mal nen PCGHx redaktuer aufmerksam drauf, sonst wollen die doch auch unsere meinung zu jeder veränderung wissen! 

zumal den aufwand den sie gemacht haben um die mobile website zu erstellen lohnt sich ja nicht einmal für diese anzahl an usern die sie nutzen!


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Iceananas (8. Juli 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Diese automatische weiterleitung stößt mir sehr sauer auf, ich will in der mittagspause von meinem blackberry aus die news aus dem newsletter lesen und komme gleich auf diese minimalistische mobilseite
> Die größten minuspunkte aus



Dito. War heute auch sehr verwundert, wieso ich nicht auf die normale Seite komme. Bei einem großen Smartphone ist diese Seite überflüssig, ich möchte bitte die alte Main wiederhaben.



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> das selbe problem hat man bei facebook auch da kommt man nur auf diese bescheidene moblie website



Bei Facebook gibts meines Erachtens unten eine Möglichkeit, die Webansicht auszuwählen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (8. Juli 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Bei Facebook gibts meines Erachtens unten eine Möglichkeit, die Webansicht auszuwählen.




ne schau nach nicht mehr 

mfg


----------



## Naumo (8. Juli 2010)

also auf meinem samsung wave lauft alles super nur bevorzuge ichdie original version weil es bei smartphones eben genauso moeglich ist. auf meinem 5800xm war die mobile variante natuerlich erst wahl


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2010)

[X] Ja, sehr sogar komm damit besser klar!


Allerdings wünsche ich mir lieber ein Iphone App, wie bei Hardwareluxx. Damit lässt es sich noch besser surfen  


@ Threadersteller 

Ich kann ohne Probleme beide Adressen auf meinem Ipod Touch besurfen, wenn ich m.pcgh.de eingebe kommt die mobile, und wenn ich pcgh.de eingebe die normale, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Seven (9. Juli 2010)

Das Problem ist das er zwischen durch trotzdem automatisch auf die Mobile Variante umschaltet. Tut er zumindest bei meinem iPod Touch.

[X] Völlig Okey, aber das umschalten auf Desktop Variante sollte gegeben  sein!


----------



## Falk (9. Juli 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Vllt liegt es nur an meinem handy, aber bei vielen artikeln kommt eine fehlermeldung von wegen xml erwartet ";"



Welches Gerät benutzt du und bei welchen Artikel tritt das auf?



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also ich find die seite wie gesagt völlig okey nur halt sollte man uns die möglichkeit geben auch auf die richtige Main zu kommen! das selbe problem hat man bei facebook auch da kommt man nur auf diese bescheidene moblie website
> 
> ich glaub ich mach mal nen PCGHx redaktuer aufmerksam drauf, sonst wollen die doch auch unsere meinung zu jeder veränderung wissen!
> 
> ...



Hatte es glaube ich schon in dem anderen Thread geschrieben: eine Lösung dafür ist bereits in Arbeit.


----------



## Iceananas (9. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich kann ohne Probleme beide Adressen auf meinem Ipod Touch besurfen, wenn ich m.pcgh.de eingebe kommt die mobile, und wenn ich pcgh.de eingebe die normale, wo ist das Problem?



In Opera Mobile werde ich auf jeden Fall automatisch auf die mobile Seite umgeleitet... und das ist unglaublich nervig, wenn man die Webansicht gewohnt ist.


----------



## skankee (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab seit heute ein Handy mit 320*240 Auflösung. Deshalb habe ich gleich mal beide Seiten mit dem integrierten Webbrowser und mit Opera mini 5.1 getestet ( über W-lan ), wobei ich sagen muss dass mir die Mobile Seite super gefällt.

Sie läd viel schneller als die original-Seite; natürlich ist es ein wenig schade dass nur bei den oberen 3 Artikeln ein kleines Bild vorhanden ist, aber an sich reicht das ja auch. Wenn einen das Thema interessiert kann man den Artikel halt anklicken ( schade, weil per W-Lan die Datenmenge egal ist^^ ).

Wie schon erwähnt sollte umbedingt ein Link zu einem auch angepassten Forum eingefügt werden. Wenn man sich ins Forum einloggt kann man ja einstellen dass man keine Avatare und Signaturen sieht,das macht das Forum selbst auf einem PC-Monitor viel übersichtlicher.
Das sollte es auf dem mobilen Forum ( auch ohne angemeldet zu sein ) auch geben. Die Leute, die es interessiert, können sich Signatur+Avatar ja im Kontrollzentum wieder anzeigen lassen.


Zumindest mich interessiert die obere Menüleiste mit : "Home  News  Tests  Wissen" nicht ( egal ob auf der mobilen Seite oder der Normalen ). 
"Home   Forum   Archiv" und vllt noch "Main-Page" würde mir auf der mobilen Seite besser gefallen.
Da hat man dann alle wichtigen Bereiche im Überblick. Leute, die falsch umgeleitet werden könnten so auf die normale Seite kommen.

Die m-Bildergallerie ist so eine Sache: Natürlich ist es gut auch hier alle Bilder schön auf die Breite des Displays angepasst zu haben. Oft geht es in Artikeln aber auch um "Super Grafik", das kann man mit kleinen Bildern nicht so rüberbringen. Deshalb ware es vllt praktisch unter dem m-Artikel einen Link zur normalen Bildergallerie zu haben, wo man dann zwar zoomen muss, aber wenigstens alle Details sieht .


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab kein internetfähiges handy mehr.


----------



## skankee (9. Juli 2010)

Nochmal was zur Bildergallerie auf PCGH mobil: Sind die Bilder irgendwie total unscharf ?
( http://m.pcgh.de/News/Articleviewer.aspx?id=763658 )

Die Originalgröße ist 1680*988, verkleinert auf 320*188, und dann durch den Browser auf  250*147 Skaliert ? Oder werden die Bilder woanders mit 320*188 angezeigt ??

Zum Vergleich mal ein Bild was ich mit Irfanview erstellt habe( erst Resample auf 250*147, dann um 20 geschärft )
Die Dateigröße ist bei beiden 12KB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim direkten Vergleich finde ich das bearbeitete Bild viel Besser.


----------



## Ripcord (10. Juli 2010)

[x] Völlig Okey, aber das umschalten auf Desktop Variante sollte gegeben sein! 

Bin auch oft mit dem Smartphone hier, genau wie jetzt, habe mich schon gewundert warum ich nicht auf die normale Seite komme und wie verrückt unten gesucht, wie man auf die Desktopversion umschalten kann.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Juli 2010)

Nochmal zu den xml fehlern die bei meinem blackberry 9000 bold kommen, bei fast jedem dritten artikel aus den newslettern hatte ich den fehler (z.b. Bei News: Welche ist die cleverste, erotischste und stärkste Frau in Computerspielen ...) 
Auf der desktop seite hatte ich nie solche probleme
Inzwischen hängt mir die mobile seite dermaßen zum hals raus, von den links in den newslettern komme ich immer automatisch auf die mobilseite und wenn dort dann auch noch steht "was halten sie von... Nutzen sie die kommentarfunktion" komm ich mir ein bisschen verar***t vor


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Juli 2010)

Beim Android eigenen Browser kann man das Automatische Umschalten umgehen in dem man im Browser Menü unter Einstellung die Option "Mobile Ansicht" abwählt. Das funktioniert auch bei anderen Seiten.

Für alle anderen Systeme kann man sich vermutlich durch ändern der User Agent ID behelfen , vermutlich funktioniert die Erkennung darüber.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Beim Android eigenen Browser kann man das Automatische Umschalten umgehen in dem man im Browser Menü unter Einstellung die Option "Mobile Ansicht" abwählt. Das funktioniert auch bei anderen Seiten.
> 
> Für alle anderen Systeme kann man sich vermutlich durch ändern der User Agent ID behelfen , vermutlich funktioniert die Erkennung darüber.



Kannst du mir mehr über dieses user agent id erzählen wie man das genau macht hab ein samsung 8910 HD mit symbian s60 5th OS und nutze den opera mobile 10 browser und mobile ansicht ist bei mir aus!

Mfg
Solid


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (15. Juli 2010)

Das ist absolut nervig, dass es immer die mobile Version geladen wird. Ich konnte davor Forum nutzen, jetzt muss separat googlen. Wenigstens die normale Version zum Umschalten anbieten


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

hm... ka... hab zwar ein Handy, damit aber noch nie PCGH angesurfed, auf meinem UMPC, den ich auch als mobiles Gerät einstufen würde komme ich selbstverständlich auch immer auf die normale Seite


----------



## Krabbat (17. Juli 2010)

Es muss auf jeden Fall ein umschalten auf die normale variante geben!
So stört mich das ganze nur. Mit der normalen ansicht war alles viel komfortabler!


----------



## CeresPK (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab einfach mal dies hier angekreutzt

[x]Nein! Ich komm nicht mal ins Forum rein!

weil mir die Seite einfach zu minimalistisch ist.
Ich schaue mich dann doch lieber auf der normalen Seite um.

Wie Fr3@k schon sagte
eine App wie die von HWLuxx das wäre was.
Die nutze ich persönlich jedenfalls mehrmals  täglich.
Die m/PCGH Site versuch ich immer so schnell wie möglich weg zu bekommen.

mfg Ceres


----------



## VVeisserRabe (20. Juli 2010)

Der button zum umschalten ist jetzt zwar integriert, aber der link zum forum fehlt leider noch immer
Hoffentlich kommt der bald, denn ich finds doof wenn unterm artikel steht nutzen sie die kommentarfunktion und es ist nichts da um zu den kommentaren zu kommen, ausser man verwendet die desktop version

Auch hab ich noch immer ab und zu diesen seltsamen xml fehler der die seite abschneidet, wo der auftritt ist je nach artikel unterschiedlich, letztens war der mitten in der überschrift, gestern bei der news zur mobilseite war er erst ganz unten
Hat das sonst niemand?


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (20. Juli 2010)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Das ist absolut nervig, dass es immer die mobile Version geladen wird. Ich konnte davor Forum nutzen, jetzt muss separat googlen. Wenigstens die normale Version zum Umschalten anbieten



seh ich auch so. Als newsinfo-seite ists ganz übersichtlich, aber ich gucke auch mit dem handy ins forum rein, und kann darauf aber nur über umwege(also googeln) zugreifen. Nervig...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (21. Juli 2010)

ja ich find es sehr schön das wir uns hier zusammensetzen und uns beklagen nur "hört" uns niemand!

*Es wäre nett wenn irgendein Mitarbeiter der PCGH hier mal ein Statement abgibt, das uns zufrieden stellt!*

DANKE


----------



## Ripcord (1. August 2010)

ok geht wieder


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

[x] ja könnte besser sein: ich kann auf meinem Iphone nicht die Bilder durchschalten aber ansonsten: Toll!


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2010)

garnichts von allen Antwortmöglichkeiten. Ich habe zwar ein Gerat mit den ich surfen kann aber ich surfe mit dem nicht weil das bei mir was kostet (sehr viel) und so langsam ist. Das es eh keinen Sinn macht mit dem zu surfen. Ich glaub ich kann fast schneller nachhause laufen die Seite da aufrufen und wieder zurück laufen bevor die Seite auf meinem Handy geladen ist.... ....zudem bezweifel ich das der Akku so lange Hält .


----------

